# New sticks for the collection!



## Khanman (Apr 10, 2010)

Well, summertime is here so I decided to add more sticks to the humi! I ordered a box of AF Chateau Fuente Maduro and split half a box with a friend who got AF Chateau Fuente Sun Grown, 3 Oliva V Figurados, and 5 Comacho SLR maduros from Atlantic. I also picked up a nice Padron ashtray from Atlantic too.

While in Boston for work this week, I stumpled upon a nice cigar shop and picked up one of the biggest cigars I've ever seen (nooB), a Quesada Tributo Manolin 6.5x60.

I also picked up:
1x Gran habano #3
2x Gran Habano #5
1x Alec Bradley family blend
1x Alec Bradley Tempus lancero
1x Cubano Limitado fonseca
1x Casa Magna Oscuro 
1x Casa Magna Colorado

They are sitting in the humi now and I can't wait to smoke 'em!!

Sorry for the LOW QUALITY pics, stupid BB camera.


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

Nice haul!! Makes me want to fire up an Oli V right now... but it's 6:12am... lol!


----------



## Seminole (Apr 9, 2010)

Very nice selection, got you some great smokes to enjoy over the summer.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

*SWEEEEEET!*

Nice Nabs!!!


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Nice pickup there! :nod:

Seems like those Fonseca's don't get much love on the forums, but they're great sticks. :smoke:


----------



## Scrap (Jun 30, 2010)

In the second pic,what are the five to the right?Are they,the Comacho SLR maduros?
Ernie


----------



## Seminole (Apr 9, 2010)

Scrap said:


> In the second pic,what are the five to the right?
> Ernie


5 Comacho SLR maduros


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

Nice score!


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

Great addition


----------



## Yamaha53 (May 22, 2010)

Very nice selection there! I see you picked up some Casa Magnas, one of my favorites so far.


----------



## CopGTP (Jun 8, 2010)

Very cool man!!! Nice catch


----------



## Scrap (Jun 30, 2010)

I've smoke all of those,except the Oliva V Figurados, and Comacho SLR maduros.Now i'm going to have to go try these!Great selection,you did good!:rockon:
Scrap


----------



## ama (May 12, 2010)

nice!


----------



## Ongathula (Jul 21, 2010)

NIce grabs. Sexy Ashtray as well!


----------

